# Sebright ...hen or Cockrel?



## RobinH (May 10, 2017)

this chick is 6 weeks old.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 10, 2017)

Cockerel.


----------



## mustangrooster (May 10, 2017)

That's a beautiful little cockerel.


----------



## eggbert420 (May 10, 2017)

X3


----------



## mymilliefleur (May 11, 2017)

Cockerel - and a very handsome one!


----------

